# First the R32 Poker Edition, Now GTI......



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Another Gunther VW Project......*




































 
What you guys think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

sorry about the size of the Pics, Metro phone.
New updated wheel









_Modified by VDUB06 at 11:53 AM 4-10-2008_

_Modified by VDUB06 at 11:53 AM 4-10-2008_

_Modified by VDUB06 at 11:54 AM 4-10-2008_


_Modified by VDUB06 at 12:30 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: First the R32 Poker Edition, Now GTI...... (VDUB06)*

wow no comment


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

your opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (VDUB06)*

its too metal for me.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

i think i just threw up a little





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (bluesbrothers)*

i like canvas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grubergieger (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

Gross http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (Grubergieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grubergieger* »_Gross http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


cosign that is DISGUSTING !!!
barf


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_i think i just threw up a *lot*





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (EK20)*

I like the artwork and the creativity, and (as mentioned earlier) the canvas...
not sure if it should all go together though...
but I'm not paying this guys monthly payment...you drive it how you want it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (EK20)*

diggin it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (Jetta2NR)*

Kudos to the guy for doing something different. Definitely not my taste.


----------



## hotdamngti (Aug 1, 2007)

Maybe Id drive it in Europe.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (hotdamngti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdamngti* »_Maybe Id drive it in Europe.
so we can laugh at you?


----------



## RradohG60 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

not my cup of tea ...

do it on a trucker hat instead


----------



## Chris2021 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorry


----------



## AIRBRUSHJOE (Apr 15, 2008)

PLESE KEEP IT NICE 
OPEN YOUR MIND
IS BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK, TATTOO FLASH
HARD WORK
DON'T PUKE, THIS IS THE ARTIST THAT PAINTED IT, I DID NOT PAINT IT FOR YOU TO PUKE.
DO NOT HATE SO MUCH, BE POSITIVE, EVEN IF YOU HATE IT, BE NICE, IT'S SHOW QUALITY, I HAVE WON MANY AWARDS, MANY MAGAZINE COVERS, TOO MANY SHOWS, IS NOT THAT BAD, THAT IT WILL MAKE YOU PUKE.
IF IT STILL MAKES YOU SICK COME OVER I WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER AND SHOW YOU THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN GARBAGE AND SOMETHING NICE.
I WILL SHOW YOU HOW DEEP THE RABBIT HOLE GOES....ALICE.
IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT I AM SURE THAT I CAN PAINT SOMETHING ON YOUR CAR THAT YOU WILL LIKE, I AM SURE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING YOU ALWAYS WANTED, WELL, I CAN DO IT, I CAN PAINT ANYTHING THAT YOU EVER DREAMED OF, I MEAN EVERYTHING AND NOTHING.
EVEN BLACK, OR WHITE, OR SILVER , FULL CUSTOM?
CARS, BIKES, CHOPPERS, SNOWBOARDS, T SHIRTS, BODY PAINTING, HELMETS, BRING IT , IT WILL MAKE YOU PUKE STOP.
BUT, CAN YOU AFFORD IT?
MAYBE?
EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM MENTAL SLAVERY, NO ONE BUT YOUR SELF CAN FREE YOUR MIND....
PLAY NICE
ABILITY MAKES WINNERS, HEART MAKES DREAMS COME TRUE
I GO FOR THE DREAM
YEK


----------



## RecklessFable (Apr 7, 2008)

Ouch, caps lock there, buddy...
As for the OP:
I love the Fast. Excellent work.
I'm not into the tribal tatoo/schythe style of graphics. I'm old, maybe, so I'd much rather have flames.
As for the over composition, though the artist used the proper triangle of colors (Purple, Orange, Green) I think it would have bee a little better using two colors primarily and the third as an accent on the side door. Too much of the green there.
The skulls are excellent.


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: (AIRBRUSHJOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIRBRUSHJOE* »_
EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM MENTAL SLAVERY, NO ONE BUT YOUR SELF CAN FREE YOUR MIND....




Bob Marley - Redemption Song http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: (SickWrathTerror)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unique and beautiful artwork


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (AIRBRUSHJOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIRBRUSHJOE* »_PLESE KEEP IT NICE 
OPEN YOUR MIND
IS BEAUTIFUL ARTWORK, TATTOO FLASH
HARD WORK
DON'T PUKE, THIS IS THE ARTIST THAT PAINTED IT, I DID NOT PAINT IT FOR YOU TO PUKE.
DO NOT HATE SO MUCH, BE POSITIVE, EVEN IF YOU HATE IT, BE NICE, IT'S SHOW QUALITY, I HAVE WON MANY AWARDS, MANY MAGAZINE COVERS, TOO MANY SHOWS, IS NOT THAT BAD, THAT IT WILL MAKE YOU PUKE.
IF IT STILL MAKES YOU SICK COME OVER I WILL MAKE YOU FEEL BETTER AND SHOW YOU THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN GARBAGE AND SOMETHING NICE.
I WILL SHOW YOU HOW DEEP THE RABBIT HOLE GOES....ALICE.
IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT I AM SURE THAT I CAN PAINT SOMETHING ON YOUR CAR THAT YOU WILL LIKE, I AM SURE THAT THERE IS SOMETHING YOU ALWAYS WANTED, WELL, I CAN DO IT, I CAN PAINT ANYTHING THAT YOU EVER DREAMED OF, I MEAN EVERYTHING AND NOTHING.
EVEN BLACK, OR WHITE, OR SILVER , FULL CUSTOM?
CARS, BIKES, CHOPPERS, SNOWBOARDS, T SHIRTS, BODY PAINTING, HELMETS, BRING IT , IT WILL MAKE YOU PUKE STOP.
BUT, CAN YOU AFFORD IT?
MAYBE?
EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM MENTAL SLAVERY, NO ONE BUT YOUR SELF CAN FREE YOUR MIND....
PLAY NICE
ABILITY MAKES WINNERS, HEART MAKES DREAMS COME TRUE
I GO FOR THE DREAM
YEK


do you do lsd? how deep the rabbit hole goes? wtf








im glad you won awards and what not but im sure this isnt the first time youve gotten negative comments. and dont type in all caps


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif times a million


----------



## AIRBRUSHJOE (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry about the caps, never again
Negative comments I can take, talk about puke, and I will type on high caps.
Bob Marley poet and a prophet.
The rabbit hole is from the matrix, red pill, Blue pill.
never done drugs, never will.
Thanks for the nice comments, I like polite people.
Temet nosce (latin also from the matrix)
to know yourself
If you want to see more go to:
Web.mac.com/yekdesigns


----------



## DubsMcGee (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (AIRBRUSHJOE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AIRBRUSHJOE* »_
never done drugs, never will.


maybe you should start.


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (DubsMcGee)*

it just doesnt belong on a volkswagen. maybe like a olddddd impala


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (ChMKIVplay)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

the poker-one is yours too? cause even though i don't like the styling the art-work on that one is top-notch.. this one.... meh... lags imagination.. but the customer decides...


----------



## AIRBRUSHJOE (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Yes I did the poker too, thanks man.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: Another Gunther VW Project...... (VDUB06)*

completely off the v dub style. but its pretty sweet. lil too flashy for me. you must have had A TON of cash to put into the paint


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your true comments a little harsh at the end but its the truth. Great Car, Great Art but not the best combination, I completly agree http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (VDUB06)*

barf bag please quick oh too late why why would you do this????


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (trueunion)*

I don't know which is worse...the F'd-up "Fast" or the car!


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (vwwolfpack)*

fail


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (dubsport87)*

The You're Doing It Wrong Thread is located over in the car lounge.

Just not feeling it... sorry


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

dont start a post, beg for people to post and then get all pissed when people give you there opinions.
artwork might be good... but it doesnt belong on a gti or a r32.


----------



## Autobahn cruiseR (Jun 17, 2008)

The artwork is nice. But it doesnt look very cool on the car.


----------

